# Xtc custom



## Tonojogo (Jul 19, 2022)

I would like to know what I can mix in the pills..to have a greater effect of the mdma or some substance that by itself has a similar effect, to reduce the expenses with the pills, because in my country mdma has a very high price! It's easy to get medicines from the pharmacy (I'd like to mix some up) and I also get some chemicals!


----------



## HEISENBERG

The fact that drugs can be expensive is fine. No one wants to buy a bad product, let it be expensive, but it will be quality.


----------



## rickyrick

Tonojogo said:


> I would like to know what I can mix in the pills..to have a greater effect of the mdma or some substance that by itself has a similar effect, to reduce the expenses with the pills, because in my country mdma has a very high price! It's easy to get medicines from the pharmacy (I'd like to mix some up) and I also get some chemicals!



Tonojogodont be a moron,always sell pure and quality products.


----------



## ProfessorGandalf

Tonojogo said:


> I would like to know what I can mix in the pills..to have a greater effect of the mdma or some substance that by itself has a similar effect, to reduce the expenses with the pills, because in my country mdma has a very high price! It's easy to get medicines from the pharmacy (I'd like to mix some up) and I also get some chemicals!



TonojogoAs others have said, keep it pure for best results, however if you were gonna mix it with something, a small amount of Ketamine does go nicely with MDMA.

EDIT: Actually if you can't afford to cut Ketamine into your pills just don't. Better off only the MDMA.


----------

